# Cockatiel looks like it's yawning, or is it something wrong?



## jmp2020 (Jan 24, 2012)

please help me.... my cockarteil often looks like it is yawning. I am wondereing if perhaps that is not what it is doing. could it be poor air quality?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Since you are new to the forum here is a helpful link to start off with: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27124


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels do this frequently - it helps settle the crop.


----------



## jmp2020 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am new to this. did you just answer my question? My cockateil looks like it yawns!
Is it really poor air quality in the house with the heat on?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

No cockatiels "yawn" to adjust the contents if their crops, it's nothing to be worried about. My tiels do it as well


----------



## jmp2020 (Jan 24, 2012)

*what do you mean crops?*

I am new to owning a teil. I do not know what you mean Crop?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Is it really poor air quality in the house with the heat on?*
---------------------------------------

During the winter, with the heat on the humidity is very low and can dry out sinus. You might consider running a humidifier in his room to see if this helps.

Also as other posted, cockatiels will stretch their neck and yawn because it feels good (like it would to you if you did it) and it helps settle the crop especially after they ate. The crop is the holding pouch for food, that is gradually digested, rather than immediately digested.

*I am new to this. did you just answer my question?*
----------------------------------
No, I posted a link that is helpful to new people on the forum


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want you can do a google search for images of bird anatomy. The crop is a pouch connected to the esophagus where food is stored and broken down a bit before being sent for further digestion.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I went ahead and did that search for you. This may be a helpful link: http://feistyhome.phpwebhosting.com/anatomy.htm


----------



## jmp2020 (Jan 24, 2012)

wow! your all exteamly knowledgable about tiels!!!!!!!!!
I just love this little bird and want to provide the best I can for him. I have a lot of questions as this is my first bird. Its nice to know that I have a place to go to when something comes up with him.
He is ok during the day but cries his heart out if I am not home when it gets dark!!!
The minute I walk in he is all happy again!!!! Will he out grow this behavior? He screams, pouts, and throws things and waits for me to come home!!! I feel bad and now I make sure I am home when it gets dark> This is crazy hope he out grows this


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels are flock animals, and you are his flockmate. He feels safer when you are around, especially at night.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. He might outgrow this behavior when he's older. It sounds like you haven't had him for very long, which would mean that he's still getting used to his new home. He'll feel more comfortable when he's been there longer, and won't be so anxious to have you nearby.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It is normal for cockatiels to yawn. 

If they do it all day though, there is something wrong and they should be taken to the vet.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel doesn't like the dark or even a dimly lit room (except when he's sleeping). I keep a light on for him. And then at night, when I cover him, I still leave an opening in the cover and keep a night light on.


----------



## Rustybird (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, he is clearing out his crop as the last person explained. How old is he? It sounds like he is having typical "baby" behavior while adjusting to his new home. If he was not properly weaned when you got him, he will cry a lot too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rustybird said:


> Yes, he is clearing out his crop as the last person explained. How old is he? It sounds like he is having typical "baby" behavior while adjusting to his new home. If he was not properly weaned when you got him, he will cry a lot too.


These are not just baby behaviors. All birds (not just 'tiels) yawn/neck stretch to adjust their crop. It is a normal part of bird anatomy and behavior. As far as flock-calling, that is typical cockatiel behavior in general and has nothing to do with weaning. The baby begging behavior is a different type of call/motion.


----------

